# A.N. liquid BIG BUD: how much per gallon?



## SayWord (Mar 3, 2009)

the label says one teaspon per quart. does this mean 4 teaspoons per gallon? kinda seems like a lot. then a guy at one of the hydro stores near me said 1/4 teaspoon per gallon. maybe he was talkin about the powder? i dont know. can someone help me? im not tryin to burn my plants up. thanks


----------



## Doalude (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, 4 teaspoons per gallon or 1 Table spoon per gallon. Its not that much because Big Bud is not that strong but the plants love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brothafromanothaplanet (Mar 4, 2009)

the powder is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon.........i don't know about the liquid. i know that this shit is really expensive and i haven't noticed that much difference in the plants that got big bud and those that didn't.


----------



## SayWord (Mar 4, 2009)

cool thanks guys. so one tablespoon per gallon should be fine then. apreciate it


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 4, 2009)

SayWord said:


> cool thanks guys. so one tablespoon per gallon should be fine then. apreciate it


Maybe, maybe not. Learn to read your plants and get a good feel of plant requirements at different stages of their life. Seedlings = less, stretching adults = more.

UB


----------



## GeoBewley (Nov 19, 2021)

SayWord said:


> the label says one teaspon per quart. does this mean 4 teaspoons per gallon? kinda seems like a lot. then a guy at one of the hydro stores near me said 1/4 teaspoon per gallon. maybe he was talkin about the powder? i dont know. can someone help me? im not tryin to burn my plants up. thanks


I put 40ml per 5 gallon of water. Take plunger out of syringe. Pour molasses in to syringe. Then press out with plunger, into warm water . This is my Banana kush, 3 week into bud. So I'm praying with you my friend, 1st time for me also.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 19, 2021)

Dead Thread …. Sayword hasn’t been on since 2013.

Gave up growing , now he’s on rupaul drag race. Or Big bud killed him .


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 20, 2021)

The fuck is up with all of these new members bumping necro threads? It's a pandemic.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

Jimmy Slade said:


> The fuck is up with all of these new members bumping necro threads? It's a pandemic.


Speaking of new members posting in old threads 


hi


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 20, 2021)

GeoBewley said:


> I put 40ml per 5 gallon of water. Take plunger out of syringe. Pour molasses in to syringe. Then press out with plunger, into warm water . This is my Banana kush, 3 week into bud. So I'm praying with you my friend, 1st time for me also.


What is the deal with the syringe and molasses? Lol.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Speaking of new members posting in old threads
> 
> 
> hi


It clearly says "well known member" under my name, ya scrub.


----------



## Jimmy Slade (Nov 20, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> What is the deal with the syringe and molasses? Lol.


Perhaps he didn't understand the term "mainlining"?


----------



## GeoBewley (Nov 20, 2021)

GeoBewley said:


> I put 40ml per 5 gallon of water. Take plunger out of syringe. Pour molasses in to syringe. Then press out with plunger, into warm water . This is my Banana kush, 3 week into bud. So I'm praying with you my friend, 1st time for me also.


I guess I was a little high, lol


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Nov 20, 2021)

GeoBewley said:


> I guess I was a little high, lol


Well there's no excuse for that on a weed forum  , now knock that shit off.


----------



## Michigian-Dave (Jan 3, 2022)

GeoBewley said:


> I put 40ml per 5 gallon of water. Take plunger out of syringe. Pour molasses in to syringe. Then press out with plunger, into warm water . This is my Banana kush, 3 week into bud. So I'm praying with you my friend, 1st time for me also.


Nice looking BK.
Who is the breeder?
I've ran a freebie auto from Anesia seeds once that turned out pretty good and was thinking of running the photo in the future think it will be even better.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 8, 2022)

Uncle Ben said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Learn to read your plants and get a good feel of plant requirements at different stages of their life. Seedlings = less, stretching adults = more.
> 
> UB


Whatever happened to old Ben?, hope he's OK


----------

